# Need advice fast : how about geting along with 3700 Dhs?



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,
Been staring for the last week at this forum, loads of people with loads of useful info, and it really bugged me that I couldn't post, because the verification image was missing. And then I switched browsers . And finally, I can shoot away!! :clap2:

So, here goes:
I got a job offer from ski Dubai, and I thought man, how cool is that! I can teach skiing, I can do what I really enjoy and I can be out on the beach for the rest of the day! 
And then, after a while, all the little cons started to creep up on me:
-the working hours are 6 days/week, 8 hours/day with one hour break...that's a lot by my standards. Does everyone in the arab world work 6 days a week? What happened to the weekend?
-the company pays 2550 Dhs for accomodation , I've looked around, and this amount really seems like would get me a bed in a shoebox in the middle of nowhere, sharing a room with 4 other people.So I've decided to go with the shared accomodation that the company offers as an alternative, dewa included. I have no idea what so ever where this is located, how much from there to the metro, whom am I going to share the apartment with, and so on.
-they also offer daily transportation between work and home. Which I guess pretty much narrows down all my shopping, walking around, socializing (ok kids, the yellow school bus's here..all aboard!! 
-i need to buy a car, which sets me back at least 3k usd, and who knows what i'll get...
-and all of this on the following monthly income: *3700 Dhs*.. it seems a little low even by eastern Europe standards. People told me"if you don't want to lock yourself in a room for one year, you need to meet people, all of the expats hang out at the marina, the marina is veeeery expensive, you'll pay 10 usd for a beer, so go ahead, you do the math.."
-asked around and it seems like tipping is prohibited at ski Dubai, so really, all I can depend on is the amount above. I'm not really a cook, I do from time to time, but I can't see myself doing it on a daily basis. And this means eating out.. hence more money to be spent...
-I should be coming alone, my gf back home works as a legal counselor and it seems that the law domain in uae is only for people that speak the language (that makes a lot of sense, by the way)

So I need some feedback from the people who would know what they're talking about.
Am I getting a bad deal, or am I just disgruntled?
Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Terrible offer! Accommodation is likely to be out at International City, horrible place (bit like a labour camp) and nowhere near beaches or anything. The money is pathetic. Go teach skiing France, Switzerland or even Canada/USA. Ski Dubai is great but you cannot change the fact it is still an indoor ski slope - to me the whole point of skiing is to be outdoors in the mountains and fresh air.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The cheapest car to rent here is 1500 Dhs a month, and a beer is appox $10.

I'm not even going to waste anymore time typing to say why you shouldn't take this terrible offer.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input..So you would say that even without trying to save anything, and just blowing cash away on everyday things, it's still a terrible offer? Can you give me an estimate on an average guy's expenses throughout a week? I'm 31, I love a cold beer and a nice chat. That brings me back to the Marina again ...
It shouldn't be such a tough decision to make, I know.. I'd love to come over, but only for the right reasons...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is not a tough decision - it is a terrible offer, do not even consider it. They are taking the piss!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Basically, you're getting paid 100 pints of beer a month. Say you go out once a week and drink 5 beers. That would mean you spend 20% of your salary on beer. It's just not going to cut it. Especially when, after 5 beers, you'll probably want to have a couple of shots, then some food on the way home in a taxi.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you Wanda and Mr Rossi.. I knew posting here would cut the Gordian Knot..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a thought but I am not sure that Romanians are allowed to convert their driving licence to a UAE one. If not you will have to take Driving Lessons which are time consuming and expensive.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

I've seen them over here, and from what I remember one gets a temp D.L. and after getting their residence they recieve the 10 year valid one.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Even if they doubled the salary you would still struggle here. The only positive I can see (and even this is a stretch) is getting the work experience in Dubai on your CV for future ventures. The cost of living is high here, even higher than London I would say, this is countered by high salaries, which they are not offering you.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, at first that's what I thought as well.. That it would be great to have such an employer calibrate my resume. But after a few days of euphoria, and after all the facts sinking in, and the research on the internet, I started to be in doubt.
I was telling myself that even tough the money is little, I'll be going over for the experience, and that the money does not count. Who am I trying to kid??? In the end, it's all that counts. Mind you that back home I make more but am stuck in a dead-end job..
So all in all, y'all are saying no way..
Are they just fishing for people this way or what's the deal? Being an employer don't you wish people would seek you for the benefits that you offer? Or am I hunting for the wrong job?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

artois said:


> So all in all, y'all are saying no way..


Unless you want to add living off cat meat to your list of life experiences, it's a no-go.



artois said:


> Are they just fishing for people this way or what's the deal? Being an employer don't you wish people would seek you for the benefits that you offer?


Employee development and customer satisfaction are alien concepts to most businesses here in the UAE. They want a position filled for the least amount of money possible and it ends there. There are many jobs filled by people from countries with less stable economies, high unemployment etc that are will to take these jobs but even then 3500 is a low offer.



artois said:


> Or am I hunting for the wrong job?


Wrong job or rather wrong territory.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

artois said:


> ...Mind you that back home I make more but am stuck in a dead-end job...


But you would effectively pay-to-work with that terrible offer as you definitely won't have much of a life.

If you have a dead-end job now, having "Ski Dubai" on the CV not going to improve your image (i.e. an indoor ski slope in the middle of the desert, teaching mostly sploiled Arabic / ex-pat kids).

As someone else mentioned, try to find a job teaching in the Alps - especially with your English skill.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good on you for checking first - so many people do not check facts first and just convert dhs to moneys back home and go like 'woooohooo this is a lot of cash, I'm taking it!!!' only to have reality slap their faces when is waaaay too late to turn back. 

Not enough money, give it a miss.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

What would you say it would be the lowest in the range of a decent pay?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Somewhere along the lines of 10,000dhs a month is "decent" pay. You could probably rent a very cheap studio apt if they don't offer you housing and could get by with about 5000dhs a month if you don't go out much or at least don't drink, perhaps a beer a week?

Unless you're very desperate, don't take this offer especially since getting a better job here is hard unless you finish your current contract or a good portion of it.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

Bummer! I was really looking forward to this but especially now I'm thinking it's a no go. 
I wouldn't want to struggle and not be able to do anything with my free time. Anyways, no one has answered my 6 work days a week question.
Do you all have that kind of schedule? Everybody works that long, or is it just in the hospitality industry?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Western expats tend not to work 6 days but then they also don't work in Hospitality as it is so badly paid here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, some companies have 6 day working days. Most 'western' companies have 5 day working weeks though.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

If you like to experience Dubai for a while go for it...
You can manage without a car, jusr rent one when you need one.
Food is cheap, and there are some indian restaurant that cater to workers where you can have a THALI mean for just 10Dhs
Eating at home is cheap too. Food at the market is cheap. With your salary you social life will be at your home or the home of friends so try to get something in a nice place. The beach is free and so are many water sports you can enjoy like surfing and swimming.
You will be under Sharia law so you are better off if you do not drink alcohol.


----------



## artois (Feb 28, 2011)

This is getting confusing really fast...Just when I thought I had it figured out, pops up a positive answer  from Incommunicated. 
The thing is that the living quarters are being put at my disposal by the company so I don't really have a say in that, so wether the place is nice or not, or the location is far or close to the beach/downtown, is not my choice.
I'd love to be able to just get in someone's shoes for a day and just see their standard of living, just to make myself an idea of what's going on. Oh well...
Anyway, if I won't be coming over, I know I'll miss on a good chance of drinking a few cold ones with some good people..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Living in Dubai with not enough money to have fun and do what you want is depressing. A bit like being on a dry spell, popping a viagra and going to a brothel, only to find you left your wallet at home.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

incommunicated said:


> The beach is free and so are many water sports you can enjoy like surfing


How does he get his surfboard to the beach without a car?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok basically put, with the money you are earning you will probably not be buying much if any alcohol, you will have to eat at the cheaper restaurants which is not always bad and you won't be able to do much tourist-related activities. Many people here live on almost nothing but they're doing it to feed families back in their home countries. 

If you are coming here to experience the higher end of Dubai then you will find your money won't get you far. You could probably end up spending that 3700 in a couple of days and you don't have to try hard to do that! This place is about money and spending, it's a consumer city.

It all depends on what you expect to do with your money/salary. It can go as far as you like or nowhere at all.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

It's been said several times...do NOT do this ! They are taking the proverbial piss ! with 3.7k, barely 1k USD you will have a miserable life as there is a lot of month left at the end of your money 

With this kind of money you will not be able to enjoy the occasional beer....!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And to be serious for a minute, it's not going to be great fun making some friends but having to decline every invite to join them because you can't afford where they're going or what they're planning to do.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> t's not going to be great fun making some friends but having to decline every invite to join them because you can't afford where they're going or what they're planning to do.


Probably not going to be a problem when you've only got Mondays off.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

artois said:


> This is getting confusing really fast...Just when I thought I had it figured out, pops up a positive answer  from Incommunicated.
> The thing is that the living quarters are being put at my disposal by the company so I don't really have a say in that, so wether the place is nice or not, or the location is far or close to the beach/downtown, is not my choice.
> I'd love to be able to just get in someone's shoes for a day and just see their standard of living, just to make myself an idea of what's going on. Oh well...
> Anyway, if I won't be coming over, I know I'll miss on a good chance of drinking a few cold ones with some good people..


mate, i would write a long post with what i think of your offer in romanian, spiced up with the adequate language to refer to the slave drivers who offered you the position and the money, but i'd get another warning for using languages other than english on this forum.

so here it is, in very plain english: tell the idiots who offered you that to stick their offers up their fat derrieres, and forget about the whole thing. it's not really pathetic money, as someone put it earlier, it's even insulting if you have some skills or you've been through some school. they offered you this salary because you're east european, and discrimination here is the rule rather than the exception. you c a n n o t survive on this money at your age. accommodation is terrible unless you want to live next to an illegal brothel or an 8-beds-in-a-studio-room flat inhabited by truck drivers. forget girls and fun. forget shopping. forget sending money home. in general, forget the offer.

do post me if you need to hear the romanian version of the above.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

artois said:


> Bummer! I was really looking forward to this but especially now I'm thinking it's a no go.
> I wouldn't want to struggle and not be able to do anything with my free time. Anyways, no one has answered my 6 work days a week question.
> Do you all have that kind of schedule? Everybody works that long, or is it just in the hospitality industry?


Well I Do work 6 days a Week & 11 Hours a Day...


And I did the Mistake of not checking, The dirhams into Indian Rupees Conversion landed me into this mess. Working on an offer similar to yours. 
Thats 3500 Dhs + Paid accommodation ( Stuffed into a 2 Bedroom apt with 8 other people..and still counting) . In The Beginning, with that Kinda Pay Had to think twice to even buy some peanuts:confused2::confused2::confused2:.

But squeezing your expenditure does help. with a 2250 Dhs/Pm Accommodation allowance, you can easily get a room for rent(Shared apartment) somewhere close to any of the metro stations. And that helps u commute after work to the Marina or JBR via metro.

For food, 50 Dhs a day does suffice. And being a non-drinker does help me. yeah but i do almost spend an average of 20 Dhs a day on smokes .. so i think That makes it 140 Dhs a week, which can afford u a couple of Pints of beer a week ( if you are a non-smoker that is). 

The harder part to digest is ,when u find people out here with lesser credentials getting paid more than double of what you are getting paid. 

The bottom line is with that kind of pay u can just fulfill basic necessities and have to cut down on a lot on expenditure. But it is very much "manageable".

Once u Have some experience on paper, it does help. Looking at my performance, I have been offered a Job by a couple of good construction firms and also an increment in the current firm. Squeezed in a little for a couple of months and got into driving classes and have my test on Tuesday, hopefully should make it through. and if i do, i get a car from my company. And its been just 6 Months for me in Dubai.

Once u have some local experience on paper and u have the credentials ... U start calling the shots:boxing::boxing::boxing:.


----------

